# BSOD - 0x000000f4 - CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION | BSOD - 0x0000007a - KERNEL_DATA_INP



## RBiart (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,
This is my first time on TechSupportForum, so hello to all :smile:
Machine:
T430s - 2356-AP3
OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise version 6.1.7601, SP1, 64-bit
System Type: x64 based PC
Processor Intel Core i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz, 2601 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date: Lenovo G7ET31WW (1.13), 02/07/2012
SMBIOS 2.7
Installed Physical Memory (RAM 8.00GB) 
Kingston x2 (4GB), P/N: 9905428-051.A00LF, Speed: 1333
Local Disk Install: Intel SSDSC2BW180A3L ATA Device 180GB

Issue: BSOD - 0x000000f4 - CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION
Issue: BSOD - 0x0000007a - KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR

Caused By Driver/App: 
- ntoskrnl.exe, 0x000000f4: 
o Caused by address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o Crash address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o File Version: 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
- Ntfs.sys, 0x0000007a: 
o Caused by address - Ntfs.sys+ed944
o Crash address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o File Version: 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
- ntoskrnl.exe, 0x0000007a:
o Caused by address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o Crash address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o File Version: 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
- win32k.sys, 0x0000007a:
o Caused by address - win32k.sys+1ae684
o Crash address - ntoskrnl.exe+7f1c0
o File Version: 6.1.7601.17835 (win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
Please find the DUMPFILES attached 
Installed Third Party Drivers: from Intel & Lenovo Websites 
Ø ThinkVantage Fingerprint Driver; 83f810ww 1.5.0.311
Ø ThinkPad Bluetooth 4.0; tpbtooth 6.5.1.2700
Ø RICOH Media Card Reader Driver; g1ss01ww 2.14.18.01
Ø ThinkVantage Fingerprint Driver; 83f810ww 1.5.0.311
Ø Intel PRO/1000 LAN Adapter Software; g1rw10ww 11.15.16.0 (Build 257778)
Ø ThinkPad Power Management Driver; g1ku10ww 1.65.5.21
Ø Intel Chipset Support; g1ic08ww 9.3.0.1020
Ø Intel USB 3.0 Driver; g1ys11ww 1.0.4.220
Ø Intel Wireless LAN (11abgn, abg, bg); g1w212ww 15.1.0.18
Ø Intel AMT 8.0 - Management Engine Interface and Serial Over LAN; g1ra15ww 8.0.0.1262 (Driver)
Ø Intel HD Graphics Driver; g1d622ww 8.15.10.2696 | 8.15.10.2761 | 9.17.10.2792
Ø Integrated Camera Driver; g1ca16ww 1.2.1.18

Lenovo/Windows Fix’s: that have been applied to the image

Ø Module KB2482122
Ø Module KB2397190 (WW)
Ø Module KB2615763
Ø Module KB2661796 (WW)
Ø Module KB2459268 (WW)

What happens:
If the machine is placed in to “Sleep” while the Lenovo 90/65w AC adapter is plugged in; the following errors will occur - 0x000000f4/0x0000007a.
If the machine is placed into “Sleep” while on battery power ONLY, the issue does not occur.
If the machine is placed into Hibernation, the issue does not occur.
Apart from the above information the system runs like a dream with no issues.
Please let me know your thoughts.
Rgds,
Richard


----------



## RBiart (Aug 17, 2012)

21/08/12: Update

I have received the following BSOD again; 0x0000007a
This was on a new install; 
System image includes the following Software and Updates - _nothing else_ 
· OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise version 6.1.7601 
· Windows SP1, 64-bit – KB976932
· Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010, 32-bit - 14.0.6029.1000
· Office 2010 SP1, 32-bit – KB2460049

```
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Windows Update – KB976902[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ThinkVantage Fingerprint Driver; 83f810ww  1.5.0.311[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ThinkPad Bluetooth 4.0; tpbtooth 6.5.1.2700[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]RICOH Media Card Reader Driver; g1ss01ww   2.14.18.01[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ThinkVantage Fingerprint Driver; 83f810ww   1.5.0.311[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Intel PRO/1000 LAN Adapter Software; g1rw10ww   11.15.16.0 (Build 257778)[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]ThinkPad Power Management Driver; g1ku10ww   1.65.5.21[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Intel Chipset Support; g1ic08ww   9.3.0.1020[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Intel USB 3.0 Driver; g1ys11ww   1.0.4.220[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Intel Wireless LAN (11abgn, abg, bg); g1w212ww   15.1.0.18[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3]Intel AMT 8.0 - Management Engine Interface and Serial Over LAN; g1ra15ww  8.0.0.1262     (Driver)[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol][SIZE=3]·[/SIZE]         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]Intel HD Graphics Driver; g1d622ww   8.15.10.2696[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3] [/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]I managed to extract the DMP file, detials below;[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri] Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\biarr\Desktop\T430s 2356 BSOD\MiniDump\081712-5896-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c5f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ea3670
Debug session time: Fri Aug 17 13:03:06.955 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:56.188
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
BugCheck 7A, {fffff6fc40043c40, ffffffffc000000e, 11379bbe0, fffff88008788000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3717a )
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************
KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff6fc40043c40, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: ffffffffc000000e, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 000000011379bbe0, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: fffff88008788000, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)
Debugging Details:
------------------

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000000e - A device which does not exist was specified.
DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7a_c000000e
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  0
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d4b542 to fffff80002cde1c0
STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03363708 fffff800`02d4b542 : 00000000`0000007a fffff6fc`40043c40 ffffffff`c000000e 00000001`1379bbe0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03363710 fffff800`02d04fff : fffffa80`06b55990 fffff880`03363880 fffff800`02f10540 fffffa80`06b55990 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3717a
fffff880`033637f0 fffff800`02ceb789 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiIssueHardFault+0x28b
fffff880`033638c0 fffff800`02d11db0 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`08788000 fffffa80`07e90400 fffff6fc`40043c18 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1399
fffff880`03363a20 fffff800`02d11fa0 : fffffa80`07e904f0 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiInPageSingleKernelStack+0x134
fffff880`03363b30 fffff800`02d11f2f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06654890 00000000`00000080 : nt!MmInPageKernelStack+0x40
fffff880`03363b90 fffff800`02d11c74 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06654800 : nt!KiInSwapKernelStacks+0x1f
fffff880`03363bc0 fffff800`02f74e6a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeSwapProcessOrStack+0x84
fffff880`03363c00 fffff800`02cceec6 : fffff880`009e5180 fffffa80`066ff040 fffff880`009effc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03363c40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND:  kb
FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3717a
fffff800`02d4b542 cc              int     3
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1
SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+3717a
FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: nt
IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4fa390f3
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7a_c000000e_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+3717a
BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7a_c000000e_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+3717a
Followup: MachineOwner
```
---------

Looks like SSD/Controller issue, will swap out the SSD and see if the issue persists.

Rgds,
Richard 
[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I ran the last 3, 2 of which could be a SSD issue make sure it has the latest firm ware(back up any needed files first) the third (Memory_Corruption) could be either SSD or physical ram.
It may pay to run Memtest+ for at least 6 passes to rule it out.

D/L Memtest+ burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn if you need one then boot from the CD to test the ram, let it run for at least 6 passes or until you see an error.


```
**************************Fri Aug 17 08:52:30.200 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\081712-9375-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e5a670
Debug session time: Fri Aug 17 08:52:30.200 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:44.434
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8008b764c0, fffffa8008b767a0, fffff80002f94510}

Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa8008b764c0, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa8008b767a0, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80002f94510, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa8008b764c0

IMAGE_NAME:  csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`05fbfe38 fffff800`0301c892 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`08b764c0 fffffa80`08b767a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`05fbfe40 fffff800`02fc8e8b : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`096b5340 fffffa80`08b764c0 fffffa80`08b764c0 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`05fbfe80 fffff800`02f47f74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08b764c0 00000000`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x176d6
fffff880`05fbfed0 fffff800`02c94453 : fffffa80`08b764c0 fffff800`c0000006 fffffa80`096b5340 00000000`00b30dc0 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`05fbff50 fffff800`02c90a10 : fffff800`02cdfe7f fffff880`05fc0a38 fffff880`05fc0790 fffff880`05fc0ae0 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`05fc00e8 fffff800`02cdfe7f : fffff880`05fc0a38 fffff880`05fc0790 fffff880`05fc0ae0 00000000`00b31ad0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`05fc00f0 fffff800`02c94842 : fffff880`05fc0a38 00000000`00013510 fffff880`05fc0ae0 00000000`00b315a8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x48e34
fffff880`05fc0900 fffff800`02c933ba : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fce7d8b4 00000000`00000001 00000000`00013510 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`05fc0ae0 00000000`76f19c12 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`00b314f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f19c12


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2774 bytes]

[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0001h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Socket - U3E1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz
  Processor Voltage             88h - 0.8V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2600MHz
  Current Speed                 2600MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0003h
  L2 Cache Handle               0004h
  L3 Cache Handle               0005h
  Serial Number                     
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   None
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0002h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0003h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0007h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              16777216KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0008h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   9905428-051.A00LF 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0009h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   9905428-051.A00LF 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 000ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0008h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0008h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 000ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0007h
  Partition Width               02
[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 000eh]
  Vendor                        LENOVO
  BIOS Version                  G7ET31WW (1.13 )
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             07/02/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 1000000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       49: - System Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           1
  BIOS Minor Revision           13
  EC Firmware Major Revision    1
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    8
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 000fh]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product Name                  2356AP3
  Version                       ThinkPad T430s
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     LENOVO_MT_2356
  Family                        ThinkPad T430s
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0010h]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product                       2356AP3
  Version                       Not Defined
  Serial Number                            
  Asset Tag                                  
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -390752568: - h
       -390752616: - 

  Location                      Not Available
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0011h]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Not Available
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                                  
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         0
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 002bh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Other [disabled]
  01: Description               IBM Embedded Security hardware
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002ch]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0030h]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00fe6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03e8f000 fffff880`03f18000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0ff7f000 fffff880`0ff95000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01087000 fffff880`01092000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00dc9000 fffff880`00dd2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dd2000 fffff880`00dfc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00d8e000 fffff880`00d9a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`0427c000 fffff880`042ae000   bcbtums  bcbtums.sys  Tue Mar 27 17:06:49 2012 (4F722BE9)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019f9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04359000 fffff880`0436a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04799000 fffff880`047b7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`02569000 fffff880`02579000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02579000 fffff880`02599000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`0246d000 fffff880`024f9000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Jul 06 16:07:41 2012 (4FF7458D)
fffff880`043d2000 fffff880`043ea000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e1c000 fffff880`00edc000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ce8000 fffff880`00d46000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`053c5000 fffff880`053c9500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01150000 fffff880`011c2000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e16000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`053e1000 fffff880`053f1000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06a62000 fffff880`06a70000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`042b8000 fffff880`0433b000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`06f6e000 fffff880`06ffb000   CVPNDRVA CVPNDRVA.SYS Tue Mar 23 15:16:37 2010 (4BA91395)
fffff880`0433b000 fffff880`04359000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03e7c000 fffff880`03e8b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0402c000   dne64x   dne64x.sys   Mon Nov 10 20:01:24 2008 (4918D964)
fffff880`06bcd000 fffff880`06bef000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06a70000 fffff880`06a7c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a87000 fffff880`06a9a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06a7c000 fffff880`06a87000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`06a56000 fffff880`06a62000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fe45000 fffff880`0ff39000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0ff39000 fffff880`0ff7f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04114000 fffff880`0416f000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jan 11 15:30:54 2012 (4F0DF17E)
fffff880`010de000 fffff880`010f2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`010de000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013f3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01974000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01837000 fffff880`01881000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`031fe000 fffff800`03247000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02457000 fffff880`02463000   hcmon    hcmon.SYS    Tue Aug 30 02:05:35 2011 (4E5C7DAF)
fffff880`041d6000 fffff880`041fa000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06b34000 fffff880`06b90000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`040f7000 fffff880`04108000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`06ab9000 fffff880`06ac1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`046d0000 fffff880`04799000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01931000 fffff880`0193a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0536f000 fffff880`0538d000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`053ca000 fffff880`053d8000   ibmpmdrv ibmpmdrv.sys Wed Feb 29 01:01:34 2012 (4F4DBF3E)
fffff880`0f035000 fffff880`0fe45000   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Mon Mar 19 19:31:54 2012 (4F67C1EA)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a56000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04390000 fffff880`043a6000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`06ad7000 fffff880`06b34000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Mon Feb 27 05:56:50 2012 (4F4B6172)
fffff880`04031000 fffff880`040f5000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Mon Feb 27 05:56:53 2012 (4F4B6175)
fffff880`0538d000 fffff880`0539c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb1000 fffff800`00bbb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04243000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013d8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`06bef000 fffff880`06bf4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02442000 fffff880`02457000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`024f9000 fffff880`0251c000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00cd4000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06aab000 fffff880`06ab9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`053a7000 fffff880`053b6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00daf000 fffff880`00dc9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`047b7000 fffff880`047cf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`047cf000 fffff880`047fc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0464e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019de000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`0106c000 fffff880`01077000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ff9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010f2000 fffff880`01150000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03e71000 fffff880`03e7c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`01931000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014cb000 fffff880`015be000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Dec 29 01:16:18 2010 (4D1AD232)
fffff880`053f1000 fffff880`053fd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`046a5000 fffff880`046b8000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0ffb9000 fffff880`0ffe8000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04267000 fffff880`0427c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fbc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f18000 fffff880`03f5d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`05344000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Feb 20 13:26:23 2012 (4F42904F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e65000 fffff880`03e71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c16000 fffff800`031fe000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`013bd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`04652000 fffff880`046a5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03f71000 fffff880`03f97000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00d79000 fffff880`00d8e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00d46000 fffff880`00d79000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01077000 fffff880`01087000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013e9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06281000 fffff880`06327000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06b90000 fffff880`06bcd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00ce8000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0ff95000 fffff880`0ffb9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f01b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043a6000 fffff880`043c7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f01b000 fffff880`0f035000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e14000 fffff880`03e65000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`043c7000 fffff880`043d2000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`015ce000 fffff880`015d7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06eed000 fffff880`06f1b000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015e0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015e9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`06f35000 fffff880`06f6e000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Fri Apr 27 23:55:20 2012 (4F9B6A28)
fffff880`018e5000 fffff880`0191f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0253d000 fffff880`02569000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0ffe8000 fffff880`0fffa000   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Wed Jul 06 19:20:01 2011 (4E14EDA1)
fffff880`05351000 fffff880`0536f000   risdxc64 risdxc64.sys Wed May 25 04:23:28 2011 (4DDCBC80)
fffff880`046b8000 fffff880`046d0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06327000 fffff880`06332000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04108000 fffff880`04114000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fbc000 fffff880`03fd9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018e5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06e55000 fffff880`06eed000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0637f000 fffff880`063e8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06332000 fffff880`06363000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`053fd000 fffff880`053fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01634000 fffff880`01837000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`06363000 fffff880`06375000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`014bd000 fffff880`014ca000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`06f1b000 fffff880`06f26000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Thu Feb 16 23:57:32 2012 (4F3DDE3C)
fffff880`011c2000 fffff880`011e4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`053b6000 fffff880`053c5000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06f26000 fffff880`06f35000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`0436a000 fffff880`04390000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04243000 fffff880`04255000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02599000 fffff880`025b6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:54:23 2011 (4E8BD4EF)
fffff880`040f5000 fffff880`040f6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Oct 04 23:41:03 2011 (4E8BD1CF)
fffff880`0416f000 fffff880`04180000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:10 2011 (4E8BD1D6)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0105a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Oct 04 23:41:45 2011 (4E8BD1F9)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`041d6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Oct 04 23:41:20 2011 (4E8BD1E0)
fffff880`025b6000 fffff880`025e3280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01498000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01498000 fffff880`014bd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c7c000   vmci     vmci.sys     Tue Jul 26 22:42:09 2011 (4E2F7B01)
fffff880`0539c000 fffff880`053a7000   vmkbd    vmkbd.SYS    Sat Jun 09 04:10:17 2012 (4FD304E9)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04267000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Fri Jul 08 03:43:55 2011 (4E16B53B)
fffff880`04255000 fffff880`0425d000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Fri Jul 08 03:43:56 2011 (4E16B53C)
fffff880`02431000 fffff880`02442000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Fri Jul 08 03:44:44 2011 (4E16B56C)
fffff880`06375000 fffff880`0637f000   VMnetuserif VMnetuserif.SYS Sat Jun 09 03:25:59 2012 (4FD2FA87)
fffff880`01881000 fffff880`01891000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`06ac2000 fffff880`06ad4000   vmx86    vmx86.SYS    Sat Jun 09 05:05:57 2012 (4FD311F5)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00daf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01891000 fffff880`018dd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05344000 fffff880`05351000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fad000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03ff4000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015be000 fffff880`015ce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edc000 fffff880`00f80000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f80000 fffff880`00f8f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03f71000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`025e4000 fffff880`025f5000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:56 2010 (4CE7A66C)
fffff880`053d8000 fffff880`053e1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00fef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03f5d000 fffff880`03f68000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`0251c000 fffff880`0253d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`02431000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0198a000 fffff880`019ba000   CLASSPNP.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00030000
fffff880`01974000 fffff880`0198a000   disk.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00016000
fffff880`06a9a000 fffff880`06aab000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`0427c000 fffff880`042ad000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019c8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019d4000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019df000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`019df000 fffff880`019f2000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Aug 17 08:49:32.951 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\081712-9391-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c55000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e99670
Debug session time: Fri Aug 17 08:49:32.951 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:39.184
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8009962320, fffffa8009962600, fffff80002fd3510}

Probably caused by : wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa8009962320, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa8009962600, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80002fd3510, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa8009962320

IMAGE_NAME:  wininit.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MODULE_NAME: wininit

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`028fde38 fffff800`0305b892 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09962320 fffffa80`09962600 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`028fde40 fffff800`03007e8b : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`08bab9f0 fffffa80`09962320 fffffa80`09962320 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`028fde80 fffff800`02f86f74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09962320 00000000`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x176d6
fffff880`028fded0 fffff800`02cd3453 : fffffa80`09962320 fffff800`c0000005 fffffa80`08bab9f0 00000000`02980280 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`028fdf50 fffff800`02ccfa10 : fffff800`02d1ee7f fffff880`028fea38 fffff880`028fe790 fffff880`028feae0 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`028fe0e8 fffff800`02d1ee7f : fffff880`028fea38 fffff880`028fe790 fffff880`028feae0 00000000`02981d90 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`028fe0f0 fffff800`02cd3842 : fffff880`028fea38 00000000`00050a34 fffff880`028feae0 00000000`02981868 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x48e34
fffff880`028fe900 fffff800`02cd23ba : 00000000`00000001 00000000`02980998 00000000`0025f301 00000000`00050a34 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`028feae0 00000000`77988e3d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
00000000`029809a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77988e3d


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_wininit.exe

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_wininit.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2774 bytes]

[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0001h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Socket - U3E1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              cdh - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a9060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz
  Processor Voltage             88h - 0.8V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2600MHz
  Current Speed                 2600MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0003h
  L2 Cache Handle               0004h
  L3 Cache Handle               0005h
  Serial Number                     
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   None
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0002h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0003h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         ParitySingle-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Instruction
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0c00h - 3072K
  Installed Size                0c00h - 3072K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 Specification Reserved
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0007h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              16777216KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0008h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   9905428-051.A00LF 
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0009h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   9905428-051.A00LF 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 000ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0008h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 000bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0008h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   000ch
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         02
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 000ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0007h
  Partition Width               02
[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 000eh]
  Vendor                        LENOVO
  BIOS Version                  G7ET31WW (1.13 )
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             07/02/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 1000000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       49: - System Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           1
  BIOS Minor Revision           13
  EC Firmware Major Revision    1
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    8
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 000fh]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product Name                  2356AP3
  Version                       ThinkPad T430s
  Serial Number                        
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     LENOVO_MT_2356
  Family                        ThinkPad T430s
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0010h]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Product                       2356AP3
  Version                       Not Defined
  Serial Number                            
  Asset Tag                                  
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -420636984: - h
       -420637032: - 

  Location                      Not Available
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0011h]
  Manufacturer                  LENOVO
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Not Available
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                                  
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         0
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 002bh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Other [disabled]
  01: Description               IBM Embedded Security hardware
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 002ch]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0030h]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f11000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02c41000 fffff880`02cca000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:20 2011 (4EFA9418)
fffff880`0f046000 fffff880`0f05c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01054000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00c3a000 fffff880`00c43000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c43000 fffff880`00c6d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00f82000 fffff880`00f8e000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`06838000 fffff880`0686a000   bcbtums  bcbtums.sys  Tue Mar 27 17:06:49 2012 (4F722BE9)
fffff880`019f3000 fffff880`019fa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0415b000 fffff880`0416c000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`027f0000 fffff880`02800000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02600000 fffff880`02620000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`02656000 fffff880`026e2000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Jul 06 16:07:41 2012 (4FF7458D)
fffff880`02de0000 fffff880`02df8000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`016b8000 fffff880`016e2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d31000 fffff880`00df1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00d31000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`04878500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01112000 fffff880`01184000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:25:51 2012 (4FC987BF)
fffff880`00f79000 fffff880`00f82000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`053e5000 fffff880`053f5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`069ec000 fffff880`069fa000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`0413d000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`06e39000 fffff880`06ec6000   CVPNDRVA CVPNDRVA.SYS Tue Mar 23 15:16:37 2010 (4BA91395)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`0415b000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02de0000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043f5000   dne64x   dne64x.sys   Mon Nov 10 20:01:24 2008 (4918D964)
fffff880`06962000 fffff880`06984000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680c000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06817000 fffff880`0682a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0680c000 fffff880`06817000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`069e0000 fffff880`069ec000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fef5000 fffff880`0ffe9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0425b000   e1c62x64 e1c62x64.sys Wed Jan 11 15:30:54 2012 (4F0DF17E)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010b4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01054000 fffff880`010a0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018f0000 fffff880`0193a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`02c0c000 fffff800`02c55000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02635000 fffff880`02641000   hcmon    hcmon.SYS    Tue Aug 30 02:05:35 2011 (4E5C7DAF)
fffff880`042c2000 fffff880`042e6000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`068c9000 fffff880`06925000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`043ac000 fffff880`043bd000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Wed Nov 09 19:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
fffff880`040af000 fffff880`040b7080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03b32000 fffff880`03bfb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019ea000 fffff880`019f3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0481e000 fffff880`0483c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04879000 fffff880`04887000   ibmpmdrv ibmpmdrv.sys Wed Feb 29 01:01:34 2012 (4F4DBF3E)
fffff880`0f0e5000 fffff880`0fef5000   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Mon Mar 19 19:31:54 2012 (4F67C1EA)
fffff880`0698a000 fffff880`069e0000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Tue Dec 06 06:23:07 2011 (4EDDFB1B)
fffff880`04192000 fffff880`041a8000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0686c000 fffff880`068c9000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Mon Feb 27 05:56:50 2012 (4F4B6172)
fffff880`042e6000 fffff880`043aa000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Mon Feb 27 05:56:53 2012 (4F4B6175)
fffff880`0483c000 fffff880`0484b000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00baa000 fffff800`00bb4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04043000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013b2000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`0156e000 fffff880`01598000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:27:11 2012 (4FC9880F)
fffff880`06984000 fffff880`06989200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02620000 fffff880`02635000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`026e2000 fffff880`02705000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c70000 fffff880`00cbf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0682a000 fffff880`06838000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04865000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00c20000 fffff880`00c3a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a36000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03a36000 fffff880`03a63000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03a63000 fffff880`03ab1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c24000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`00df1000 fffff880`00dfc000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f24000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010b4000 fffff880`01112000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02dc6000 fffff880`02dd1000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019d8000 fffff880`019ea000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`0150e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Dec 29 01:16:18 2010 (4D1AD232)
fffff880`0f080000 fffff880`0f08c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03b07000 fffff880`03b1a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f08c000 fffff880`0f0bb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`041e3000 fffff880`041f8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d6e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cca000 fffff880`02d0f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0150e000 fffff880`0156e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`04894000 fffff880`053d8000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Feb 20 13:26:23 2012 (4F42904F)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02dba000 fffff880`02dc6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c55000 fffff800`0323d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:18:59 2012 (4FA390F3)
fffff880`0120f000 fffff880`013b2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`016e2000 fffff880`016eb000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03ab4000 fffff880`03b07000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02d23000 fffff880`02d49000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00f79000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f24000 fffff880`00f57000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01039000 fffff880`01049000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06a4c000 fffff880`06af2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06925000 fffff880`06962000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00cd3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f05c000 fffff880`0f080000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f0bb000 fffff880`0f0d6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`041a8000 fffff880`041c9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`041c9000 fffff880`041e3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`011a6000 fffff880`011f7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`053f5000 fffff880`05400000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`015db000 fffff880`015e4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06f80000 fffff880`06fae000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Nov 20 06:06:41 2010 (4CE7ABC1)
fffff880`015e4000 fffff880`015ed000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015f6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e39000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Fri Apr 27 23:55:20 2012 (4F9B6A28)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019d8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`027b3000 fffff880`027df000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0ffe9000 fffff880`0fffb000   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Wed Jul 06 19:20:01 2011 (4E14EDA1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481e000   risdxc64 risdxc64.sys Wed May 25 04:23:28 2011 (4DDCBC80)
fffff880`03b1a000 fffff880`03b32000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06af2000 fffff880`06afd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`043bd000 fffff880`043c9000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d6e000 fffff880`02d8b000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01996000 fffff880`0199e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06ee8000 fffff880`06f80000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06b4a000 fffff880`06bb3000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06afd000 fffff880`06b2e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`04891480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016ed000 fffff880`018f0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:34:26 2012 (4F757012)
fffff880`06b2e000 fffff880`06b40000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0140b000 fffff880`01418000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`06fae000 fffff880`06fb9000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Thu Feb 16 23:57:32 2012 (4F3DDE3C)
fffff880`01184000 fffff880`011a6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02dba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04865000 fffff880`04874000   tpm      tpm.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:48 2009 (4A5BC18C)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06fb9000 fffff880`06fc8000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Nov 20 06:04:09 2010 (4CE7AB29)
fffff880`0416c000 fffff880`04192000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04043000 fffff880`04055000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02726000 fffff880`02743000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:54:23 2011 (4E8BD4EF)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043abf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Oct 04 23:41:03 2011 (4E8BD1CF)
fffff880`0425b000 fffff880`0426c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Oct 04 23:41:10 2011 (4E8BD1D6)
fffff880`04055000 fffff880`040af000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Oct 04 23:41:45 2011 (4E8BD1F9)
fffff880`0426c000 fffff880`042c2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Oct 04 23:41:20 2011 (4E8BD1E0)
fffff880`02743000 fffff880`02770280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f64000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01598000 fffff880`015a6000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015a6000 fffff880`015cb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c20000   vmci     vmci.sys     Tue Jul 26 22:42:09 2011 (4E2F7B01)
fffff880`0484b000 fffff880`04856000   vmkbd    vmkbd.SYS    Sat Jun 09 04:10:17 2012 (4FD304E9)
fffff880`0f0d6000 fffff880`0f0e0000   VMNET    VMNET.SYS    Fri Jul 08 03:43:55 2011 (4E16B53B)
fffff880`043f5000 fffff880`043fd000   vmnetadapter vmnetadapter.sys Fri Jul 08 03:43:56 2011 (4E16B53C)
fffff880`027df000 fffff880`027f0000   vmnetbridge vmnetbridge.sys Fri Jul 08 03:44:44 2011 (4E16B56C)
fffff880`06b40000 fffff880`06b4a000   VMnetuserif VMnetuserif.SYS Sat Jun 09 03:25:59 2012 (4FD2FA87)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`0194a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`02641000 fffff880`02653000   vmx86    vmx86.SYS    Sat Jun 09 05:05:57 2012 (4FD311F5)
fffff880`00f8e000 fffff880`00fa3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fff000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0194a000 fffff880`01996000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`053d8000 fffff880`053e5000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d49000 fffff880`02d5f000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d8b000 fffff880`02da6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`015cb000 fffff880`015db000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e07000 fffff880`00eab000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00eba000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d1a000 fffff880`02d23000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c5000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Jul 18 14:14:37 2012 (5006FD0D)
fffff880`02771000 fffff880`02782000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:56 2010 (4CE7A66C)
fffff880`04887000 fffff880`04890000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f11000 fffff880`00f1a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02d0f000 fffff880`02d1a000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:33 2009 (4A5BCCF9)
fffff880`02705000 fffff880`02726000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`02782000 fffff880`027b3000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06838000 fffff880`06849000   WinUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00011000
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c31000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a5000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`016a5000 fffff880`016b8000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Aug 17 08:47:40.624 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Bsodapps\081712-9453-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c10000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e54670
Debug session time: Fri Aug 17 08:47:40.624 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:53.858
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7A, {fffff6fc40009890, ffffffffc000000e, 34415860, fffff88001312944}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atapi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify checksum for win32k.sys
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ebe278
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

3: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff6fc40009890, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: ffffffffc000000e, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 0000000034415860, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: fffff88001312944, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)

Debugging Details:
------------------


ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000000e - A device which does not exist was specified.

DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7a_c000000e

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008cce370 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008cce370)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88001312944 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88008cce540
rdx=fffff88008ccf760 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001312944 rsp=fffff88008cce508 rbp=fffff88008cce640
 r8=fffff88008ccecc0  r9=fffff88008cce640 r10=fffff88008ccf810
r11=fffff88008cce578 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x600:
fffff880`01312944 0000            add     byte ptr [rax],al ds:fffff880`01312944=00
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cfc542 to fffff80002c8f1c0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08cce058 fffff800`02cfc542 : 00000000`0000007a fffff6fc`40009890 ffffffff`c000000e 00000000`34415860 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08cce060 fffff800`02cb5fff : fffffa80`088d8cb0 fffff880`08cce1d0 fffff800`02ec1540 fffffa80`088d8cb0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x3717a
fffff880`08cce140 fffff800`02c9c789 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 ffffffff`ffffffff 4c030e4c`030e4c03 : nt!MiIssueHardFault+0x28b
fffff880`08cce210 fffff800`02c8d2ee : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`01312944 030e4c03`0e4c0300 fffff880`01275c30 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1399
fffff880`08cce370 fffff880`01312944 : fffff800`02cba3ac db96bfdb`96bfdb96 96bfdb96`bfdb96bf bfdd96bf`db96bfdb : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`08cce508 fffff800`02cba3ac : db96bfdb`96bfdb96 96bfdb96`bfdb96bf bfdd96bf`db96bfdb de96bfdd`96bfdd96 : Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x600
fffff880`08cce510 fffff800`02cb9e2d : fffff880`01275c24 fffff880`08ccf760 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01225000 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`08cce580 fffff800`02cb8c05 : fffff880`01275c24 fffff880`08cce5f8 fffff880`08ccf468 fffff880`01225000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`08cce5b0 fffff800`02cc9b81 : fffff880`08ccf468 fffff880`08ccecc0 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`066c9b50 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`08ccec90 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !Ntfs
    fffff88001312000-fffff88001312034  53 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+970

	[ 6c 24 40 89 7c 24 38 48:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312036-fffff88001312043  14 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9a6 (+0x36)

	[ 44 89 6c 24 20 45 33 c9:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312045 - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9b5 (+0x0f)

	[ 01:00 ]
    fffff88001312048-fffff8800131205f  24 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9b8 (+0x03)

	[ 48 8b ce e8 70 fb f3 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312062-fffff8800131206b  10 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9d2 (+0x1a)

	[ 48 8d 15 97 08 fb ff b9:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131206d-fffff88001312082  22 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9dd (+0x0b)

	[ c0 e8 6d 1d f3 ff 44 89:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312084-fffff880013120a4  33 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+9f4 (+0x17)

	[ c0 48 8b ce e8 cf c5 f2:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120a7-fffff880013120ab  5 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a16 (+0x23)

	[ 48 8b 8c 24 90:00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120af-fffff880013120b5  7 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a1e (+0x08)

	[ 48 3b c8 0f 85 cb a8:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120b8-fffff880013120bd  6 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a27 (+0x09)

	[ 48 8b 8c 24 08 01:00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120c0-fffff880013120c6  7 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a2f (+0x08)

	[ 48 3b cf 0f 84 c8 a8:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120c9-fffff880013120cd  5 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a38 (+0x09)

	[ 48 8b 84 24 80:00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120d1-fffff880013120d7  7 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a40 (+0x08)

	[ 48 89 01 48 8b 84 24:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120d9 - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a48 (+0x08)

	[ 01:00 ]
    fffff880013120dc-fffff880013120e4  9 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a4b (+0x03)

	[ 4c 89 38 48 8d 94 24 30:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120e7-fffff880013120f4  14 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a56 (+0x0b)

	[ 48 8b ce e8 a1 d7 fc ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013120f7-fffff88001312103  13 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a66 (+0x10)

	[ 48 8b ce e8 91 d7 fc ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312107-fffff8800131210c  6 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a76 (+0x10)

	[ 48 8b 8c 24 e0 01:00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131210f-fffff8800131211b  13 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a7e (+0x08)

	[ 48 33 cc e8 b9 10 f2 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131211e-fffff8800131215b  62 bytes - Ntfs!MoveAttributeToOwnRecord+a8d (+0x0f)

	[ 41 5f 41 5e 41 5d 41 5c:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131215f-fffff8800131216a  12 bytes - Ntfs!NtfsCloneFileRecord+2f (+0x41)

	[ 41 b1 01 49 89 04 24 48:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131216e-fffff88001312193  38 bytes - Ntfs!NtfsCloneFileRecord+3e (+0x0f)

	[ 48 8b d3 48 89 44 24 30:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312197-fffff8800131223d  167 bytes - Ntfs!NtfsCloneFileRecord+67 (+0x29)

	[ 48 8b 07 4c 8b 4c 24 68:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312241-fffff88001312242  2 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+29 (+0xaa)

	[ b9 11:00 00 ]
    fffff88001312246-fffff8800131226a  37 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+2e (+0x05)

	[ 41 b8 4e 74 46 41 ff 15:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131226e-fffff88001312273  6 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+56 (+0x28)

	[ 4c 3b e2 0f 84 e9:00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312277-fffff8800131228a  20 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+5f (+0x09)

	[ 45 0f b7 4c 24 14 4d 03:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131228e-fffff88001312290  3 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+76 (+0x17)

	[ 0f 84 84:00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312294-fffff880013122aa  23 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+7c (+0x06)

	[ 41 8b 71 04 49 03 f1 48:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013122ac-fffff880013122ee  67 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+94 (+0x18)

	[ 20 83 e0 f8 66 89 47 04:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013122f2-fffff880013122fb  10 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+da (+0x46)

	[ eb 8c 48 8b c2 4c 3b a4:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013122ff-fffff88001312333  53 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+e7 (+0x0d)

	[ 49 0f 44 c6 4c 8b e0 48:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312337-fffff88001312364  46 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+11f (+0x38)

	[ 48 89 4f 10 e9 5f ff ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312368-fffff8800131237f  24 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+150 (+0x31)

	[ 48 89 44 24 48 c6 44 24:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312383-fffff8800131239a  24 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+16b (+0x1b)

	[ 89 44 24 28 4c 89 6c 24:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131239e-fffff88001312406  105 bytes - Ntfs!CreateAttributeList+186 (+0x1b)

	[ e8 7d e3 fc ff 90 33 d2:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312408-fffff88001312417  16 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+23 (+0x6a)

	[ 74 0f 48 8d 0d ff f6 f6:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312419-fffff88001312431  25 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+34 (+0x11)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5d c3 90 55:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312433-fffff8800131245f  45 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+54 (+0x1a)

	[ 48 83 c4 30 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312461 - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+86 (+0x2e)

	[ eb:00 ]
    fffff88001312463-fffff8800131247d  27 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+88 (+0x02)

	[ 48 83 c4 28 5e 5d c3 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131247f-fffff880013124de  96 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+a9 (+0x1c)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013124e0-fffff880013124f9  26 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+10e (+0x61)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5f 5d 5b c3:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff880013124fb-fffff88001312511  23 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+130 (+0x1b)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312513-fffff88001312532  32 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+14c (+0x18)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312534-fffff88001312547  20 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+171 (+0x21)

	[ 48 83 c4 50 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131254b-fffff88001312556  12 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18d (+0x17)

	[ 48 85 c9 74 08 ff 15 3a:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312558-fffff8800131256f  24 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+19a (+0x0d)

	[ 48 83 c4 50 5d c3 90 90:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff88001312572-fffff88001312578  7 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+1b9 (+0x1a)

	[ c0 0f 94 c1 8b c1 eb:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
    fffff8800131257a-fffff88001312597  30 bytes - Ntfs! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+1c1 (+0x08)

	[ 48 83 c4 20 5d c3 55 48:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
WARNING: !chkimg output was truncated to 50 lines. Invoke !chkimg without '-lo [num_lines]' to view  entire output.

3728 errors : !Ntfs (fffff88001312000-fffff88001312ffc)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  LARGE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
```


----------



## RBiart (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Wrench97, I tried the following that you suggested and the issue still persisted.

I then started from scratch and used the Lenovo System Update Utility and installed everything that it suggested........... as always loads of bloatware; I then worked backwards and found out the issue was related to the AHCI Controller as stated in the DMG

The following resolved the issue; Intel Rapid Technology Driver found here; http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/g1io15ww.txt 

Rgds,
Richard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be the Sata driver, must have been corrupting data as it was read from the disk, surprising that writes to the disk were not also corrupt.

Glad to hear you have it sorted.


----------

